# This has to be the worst Ive done...



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi all,

One of my mates was off on his holidays so I grabbed the chance to get this filthy beast cleaned and got slightly carried away. The story goes, I asked him when was the last time that he had washed his car, he replied ` erm I havent`:doublesho So in 2 years of him owning it he has never cleaned it inside or out. And as for the sticker on the boot, he left the car at the local one night and found this when he went back to pick it up. Its been on ever since:lol: This was done over a few nights after work with a shed load of APC, Megs hairbrush, Scholl and Blackhole! Sorry i`ll have to add the finished interior shots!

Before :


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

only before pics matey??


----------



## 9868 (Oct 3, 2007)

Omg!!!!


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

PrestigeChris said:


> only before pics matey??


I think he's keeping us in suspense... or letting us recover after seeing the before pics - how can someone even think about sittting in the interior of a car in that state! :wall:


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

that is rank. i've seen cleaner festival toilets


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Rear Seat :








Rear quarter before:








50/50:








Door:








Just before the rain after polish, waiting for the Blackhole:thumb:


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

that interior really is worrying! cant wait for these pics!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Did you take any swobs of the interior....I'm sure Kim and Aggie would have something to say about that :lol:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

PrestigeChris said:


> that interior really is worrying! cant wait for these pics!


Ill nip round and get them tonight, if that  dog hasnt beat me to it and it up again!!


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

looks like a dog has been moulting on that rear seat. can't wait to see the finished pics


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

stargazer said:


> Did you take any swobs of the interior....I'm sure Kim and Aggie would have something to say about that :lol:


His actual words to me ` dont clean the inside - I dont know how long those chips have been there`:doublesho


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Another rear panel shot before refinement with S40..








Ill post some more after shots tonight:thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

ROMEYR32 said:


> His actual words to me ` dont clean the inside - I dont know how long those chips have been there`:doublesho


'Don't clean the inside' I feel ill at the thought.







Hat's off to you fella.


----------



## jedigav (Jan 22, 2011)

You're a really good mate!! Is that dog hair or cat? That stuffs a :devil: to get out. Great job so far :detailer:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

jedigav said:


> You're a really good mate!! Is that dog hair or cat? That stuffs a :devil: to get out. Great job so far :detailer:


Its dog hair, the short type from his Dalmatian. That Meguairs hair/lint brush got some punishment i tell you.


----------



## VERSUS (May 2, 2011)

When sits into this car I think the only mind is how to get still alive and get out as soon as possible  Great job, stunning!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Removing Dog hair - like trying to eat baked beans with a pin....


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

anthonyh90 said:


> looks like a dog has been moulting on that rear seat. can't wait to see the finished pics


edited:
looks like a dog has been *MURDERED* on that rear seat. can't wait to see the finished pics


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

stargazer said:


> Removing Dog hair - like trying to eat baked beans with a pin....


Meguiar's Hair and Lint Remover makes short work of it. :thumb:

Romey: I hope you have some gloves and ideally a mask before starting that interior!


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

John @ PB said:


> Meguiar's Hair and Lint Remover makes short work of it. :thumb:
> 
> Romey: I hope you have some gloves and ideally a mask before starting that interior!


ah ha - the very person who recommended the brush to me :lol:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

dixon75 said:


> edited:
> looks like a dog has been *MURDERED* on that rear seat. can't wait to see the finished pics


Ive just told him to go outside and take afew pics for me, I just hope that dog hasnt undone my work!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Pardon the pun, but I hate seeing wet pooch nose marks on glass. They make me cringe.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

So far you appear to have done a cracking job, hope your mate appreciates it. must admit seeing a turn around like this appeals to me more than seeing an already clean car look abit cleaner.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Jeeeeze, toxic waste springs to mind.


Bravery award goes out to you fella, if i had a hat I would doff it right now.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

tom-225 said:


> So far you appear to have done a cracking job, hope your mate appreciates it. must admit seeing a turn around like this appeals to me more than seeing an already clean car look abit cleaner.


A lot of people said I was out of my mind but I just got on with it and actually enjoyed doing it as I knew I could get it something like. Its never going to be perfect because I know he wont keep it that way. He is going to put it up for sale soon and I did this to show him that he could get more than £50 for it :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Good grief! That is some turn around from the pix so far :thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

As promised! Sorry my friends got a shakey hand  Im not a lover of a shiny dash to be honest but I wasnt using my good stuff on this!

Rear seat : 








Dashboard:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great work mate:thumb: I reallly like the dirty ones

This one I did a couple of years ago was pretty skanky


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like a skanky MK4 golf if im right? Gotta love a good turnaroud


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Looks like a skanky MK4 golf if im right? Gotta love a good turnaroud


You got it mate:thumb: What is it with VW owners eh


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Planet Man said:


> You got it mate:thumb: What is it with VW owners eh


Wash your mouth out with soap :lol:

That was an uber nasty MK4 Kev


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Top job mate - My quote book would be licking it's lips if that came to me to be done.

Bloody dog hairs :devil:

Hope your beer tokens are long and fruitful for that turnaround


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

yetizone said:


> Wash your mouth out with soap :lol:
> 
> That was an uber nasty MK4 Kev


I know buddy Don't forget I have one as well

But mine is never as dirty as the ones above


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

That was some challenge mate :lol::lol::lol:

Quality work though, looks like a different motor altogether (a clean one infact lol) :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Got to give it a WTF!!!! & OMFG!!!! :doublesho:doublesho

Great turnaround & well done for being assed to clean the car, I would of used the owners head to buff it if i were you


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Damn! Im shocked!! 

Lovely job buddy


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Holy hell that is horrible.I hope you wore gloves!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

PugIain said:


> Holy hell that is horrible.I hope you wore gloves!


Hopefully made out of the owners skin to teach him/her a lesson :thumb:


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

dixon75 said:


> edited:
> looks like a dog has been *MURDERED* on that rear seat. can't wait to see the finished pics


:lol:


----------



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

thats one of the best transformations I have seen. I hope your mate keeps it that way. good work


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow the state of that to begin with, great turn around mate.


----------

